# Trail Builders Meme



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

Seems to be a popular meme right now.

D


----------



## TrailYoda (Feb 23, 2009)

Pretty much sums it up!


----------



## casey (Jan 12, 2004)

That's hysterical. Niiiiiiiiiice!


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

The last pic needs to be alone, in the rain/snow....


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Yes, it is a lonely life we choose.................


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Awesome


----------



## pascale27 (Aug 26, 2011)

rideit said:


> The last pic needs to be alone, in the rain/snow....


that's when we do the majority of our work, during the winter when there's less traffic and foilage to deal with. Great meme


----------



## Dave_schuldt (May 10, 2004)

Love it!


----------



## swampboy62 (Feb 10, 2009)

Very nice. I love it!

Funny how most people, even active hikers, don't even think of trail building as an activity. Like little forest gnomes come out at dark and magically make the trails just appear...

Steve Z


----------



## Sofakinold (Dec 17, 2005)

My life ...........

except for the last pic ..... the only times I have ever been with that much help has been at the IMBA epic builds.

rideit said it best "in the rain" 

The best way I have ever found to get a trail to be dry was to be out there in the rain. I love being the gnome who can magicly make the mud go away. Just wish the magic wasn't so much damn work.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

swampboy62 said:


> Very nice. I love it!
> 
> Funny how most people, even active hikers, don't even think of trail building as an activity. Like little forest gnomes come out at dark and magically make the trails just appear...
> 
> Steve Z


However, on some occasions, they do! We call them game and cattle. 
I had shirts made years ago that said:

" Gotta love cows. they make trails for us...and then we eat them."


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

You need to add "how land managers see me" It could be one of two things: One a renegade builder building unauthorized trails outside the system (bad guy) or two, a volunteer with a club or .ORG working within the system (good guy)


----------



## dl1030 (Sep 3, 2009)

land mangers: more like having bambi nailed to a tree while we cut it down


----------



## dk11 (Apr 30, 2010)

rideit said:


> The last pic needs to be alone, in the rain/snow....


......with your arms elbow deep in a freezing cold river hauling rocks out of it


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

dl1030 said:


> land mangers: more like having bambi nailed to a tree while we cut it down


I've run into some trail builders of the clandestine variety who certainly didn't care much about their impacts as long as they were having fun, but none who nailed any doe eyed baby deer to trees.

But it could have happened.


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

Heard a "good" story on the weekend. Not too far from here is a very well developed trail system in parks land. The anti-MTB lobby spent years complaining and were a real headache for the MTB alliance as well as the LM. The rangers of course were interested in sustainable development and protection of sensitive areas. Anyway, over years, things got done and done well. Recently the parks received a letter from the roads authority saying that 17 hectares of land was to be clear-felled to allow expansion of a motorway to the equiv of 12 lanes. The felling was scheduled for the next day - done, dusted and no negotiations to be entered into. It does leave you wondering about all the hard advocacy work needed to get things official.


----------



## Soysauce (Jul 23, 2018)

Almost true but mtbers see trail builders as saintly figures


----------



## raisingarizona (Feb 3, 2009)

A thankless endeavor at times and yet, so rewarding at other times.


----------



## raisingarizona (Feb 3, 2009)

This makes me wonder, how do you all stay positive when faced with so much negativity even though the haters usually come around once they sample the new product? 

It's kind of hard to not get burned out or a little defensive at times.


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

raisingarizona said:


> This makes me wonder, how do you all stay positive when faced with so much negativity even though the haters usually come around once they sample the new product?
> 
> It's kind of hard to not get burned out or a little defensive at times.


It's human nature to take pride in what we do, particularly something in which one is passionate like trail building. When someone critiques you, it can be difficult to not take it personally. And since much of the design aspect of trail building is artistry, many people will differ over what lines to make and flow to make.

In the trail building industry, it's commonly stated that you can put 50 trail builders in a room, each with a map on which to design trail, and everyone's will be different but no one's will necessarily be wrong. Well, except Bob. Bob's always wrong. JUST KIDDING! Anyway, the number of riders surpasses the number of trail builders immensely, so any criticism will be be heard.

Do what you do taking pride in it.

D


----------



## bsfmtbdude (Aug 6, 2014)

I have been maintaining trails for 30 years now...it is difficult at times. But the reward for me: out there working when fellow mtn bikers or hikers or backpackers come through and nearly all of them thank me for the work. I have met some amazing people from all walks of life out on the trail. I also remember who helped me build or maintain certain sections of trail....when I ride those sections, I remember those folks.

At the end of the day, I can look back and think "today, I made a difference."


----------

